# WoW: Burnig Crusade Gilde



## HolyTauren (6. März 2010)

Hallo Liebe Buffed-User,

Ihr habt keine Lust mehr auf WotLK? Noch einen alten BC Twink? Oder ganz neuer Char zum Raiden der BC Raids? Die Gilde 
<bc acc owned lol> auf Blackmoore sucht noch Member zum Aufbau von 70er Raids- Ziel ist es 25er Raids auf Sunwell und BT aufzubauen.

Zum equippten werden wir Kara;Zul Aman und 5er Ini´s auf hero besuchen. 
Melden bei Xemnâs oder Malditos auf Blackmoore. Bewerbungen unter http://bcaccownedlol.forumieren.de/forum.htm



Unsere Gilde besteht aus Mitgliedern welche selber aktiv zu BC geraidet hat und dies wieder tun möchten. 

Vorraussetzung ist ein Charakter auf Level 70. Dieser sollte nach möglickeit kein Todesritter sein. Davei ist es egal ob ihr noch einen BC Account habt oder ob ihr die Levelsperre verwendet.

Arena ist etwas was wir ebenfalls anstreben möchten.

Infos per PM an mich oder direkt ingame.

Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen

HolyTauren alias Xemnâs


----------



## Rabaz (6. März 2010)

Und was hast du jetzt denen voraus, die ihre Gesuche ins Gildenforum posten ?


----------



## HolyTauren (7. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Greuliro (7. März 2010)

Sowas gehöhrt nicht ins Disskussionsforum!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. März 2010)

Burning crusade?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeUQ-MuNWzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leute die nur classic/BC spielen sind für mich wie leute die sich die mauer zurückwünschen oder gar noch weiter zurück in der Zeit sind..

Findet euch damit ab dass die Geschichte von wow weiter geht mensch...

Zumal ja echtes BC garnicht möglich ist durch die ganzen Klassenänderungen in der Zwischenzeit.. Worin liegt der Sinn ins Mittelalter zu reisen und sich dort per Handy mit den freunden zu unterhalten?


----------



## Fluenza (7. März 2010)

I'm bruning xD


----------



## lolGER61095 (7. März 2010)

Bc Gilde mit Dk's, Wotlk steinen / Vz's und berufe auf 450.. naja


----------



## huladai (7. März 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> Bc Gilde mit Dk's, Wotlk steinen / Vz's und berufe auf 450.. naja



da du sicher aufmerksam den thread gelesen hast, ist dir sicher nicht entgangen, dass sie keine dks wollen.


----------



## HolyTauren (7. März 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> Bc Gilde mit Dk's, Wotlk steinen / Vz's und berufe auf 450.. naja



Nur weil ein DK eine Bewerbung verfasst hat ist er automatisch in der Gilde? Da steht nur er solle sich doch bitte Ingame melden. Und wie oben bereits gepostet wurden werden keine DK´s genommen und das mit den Berufen stimmt so auch nicht. Berufe werden nur bis 375 geskillt und Steine nehmen wir auch nur die BT/Sunwell steine sobald die  Gilde größer ist.


----------



## lolGER61095 (7. März 2010)

huladai schrieb:


> da du sicher aufmerksam den thread gelesen hast, ist dir sicher nicht entgangen, dass sie keine dks wollen.



hättest du dir ihre Gilde im arsenal angeschaut wäre dir sicher nicht entgangen das sie dks in der gilde haben und ein paar leute 450er berufe und so gut wie jeder hat Wotlk Steine / Verzauberungen [:

http://eu.wowarmory....c+acc+owned+lol


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2010)

Wieso muss hier eigentlich immer gleich geflamet werden ? Wenn sie Lust darauf haben, sollen sie es doch machen und zwar so wie sie es wollen. Aber nein, erstmal schlecht reden damit man sich besser fühlt. Gehört trotzdem ins Gildenforum.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. März 2010)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> hättest du dir ihre Gilde im arsenal angeschaut wäre dir sicher nicht entgangen das sie dks in der gilde haben und ein paar leute 450er berufe und so gut wie jeder hat Wotlk Steine / Verzauberungen [:
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory....c+acc+owned+lol



Und sogar nen 80er mage haben sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir leid.. aber wenn du sagst dass nur BC steine und verzauberungen genutzt werden dürfen und berufe nur bis 375 geskillt werden.. und selbst euer gildenleiter kommt mit den fetten 35 stärke steinen, 80er verzauberungen und berufen auf 450 daher.. wie soll man sowas ernst nehmen?


----------



## BlackSun84 (7. März 2010)

Eine echte BC-Gilde? Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie ihr die Wrath-Talente aushebeln wollt...


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

was schlecht zu machen ist immer leicht, ich finde die idee gar nicht mal so schlecht ich habe auch einige retro chars mit level sperre sprich 70 Krieger T6 und 60 Magier T1-T2 es gibt halt leute die gerne die alten instanzen spielen und mit einen 80er ist das wirklich keine Herausforderung mehr nimms mir nicht übel also ich wünsche euch viel glück bei euren Projekt.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Buffed-User,
> 
> Ihr habt keine Lust mehr auf WotLK? Noch einen alten BC Twink? Oder ganz neuer Char zum Raiden der BC Raids? Die Gilde
> <bc acc owned lol> auf Blackmoore sucht noch Member zum Aufbau von 70er Raids- Ziel ist es 25er Raids auf Sunwell und BT aufzubauen.
> ...



Ich habe ein 70 Paladin noch dort mit T4 und T5 ich überlege mir evtl. zu euch zu kommen hat auch eine level sperre.


----------



## HolyTauren (7. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 70 Paladin noch dort mit T4 und T5 ich überlege mir evtl. zu euch zu kommen hat auch eine level sperre.


 Jo wäre cool melde dich dann mal im Forum oder schreib mich ingame an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

